

Mozilla audited by the IRS - chris11
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/19/google-makes-up-88-percent-of-mozillas-revenues-threatens-its-non-profit-status/

======
shadytrees
> _Why does it take the Mozilla Foundation more than year to issue its
> financial statements from 2007? After all, it is almost 2009._

Maybe their finance software is written in XUL.

~~~
mileszs
According to the comments, the IRS grants automatic extensions to October 15th
(for non-profits). It is (again, according to some commenter) normal for a
non-profit to issue financial statements this late in the following year.

Do keep in mind I was unable to vet this reason within a couple minutes of
searching.

------
tsally
I'd say the 88% of profits coming from Google is in line with how much Google
owns of the search market. It's not a particularly stunning number; if the
search market was more distributed, Mozilla's revenue would be more
distributed.

------
stcredzero
This is why you have this thing called a "fine." IRS complains, says Mozilla
Foundation has to pay a fine. Google gives Mozilla money, IRS gets paid,
everything is "fine."

------
wmf
I thought they created MoCo specifically to fix this problem. I guess the IRS
might complain about the years before MoCo was formed, though.

------
vaksel
Steve Balmer probably left an anonymous tip

